# Showing "in season bitch"??



## Callie

I am very new to all this but I am hoping to show my Goldie bitch in her(and my)
first show in April. Problem is she will be 10.5months and I know her Mum who I have is due into season about mid March so think she might follow. 
What is the protocol for this?? 
Should I not take her if she is in season?
Was hoping to take her mum too as they are eye testing at it and was going to get both their eyes checked too
While i am on too does anyone know any books or sites that show proper goldie grooming??

Thanks


----------



## Sparkle

Depends on the show! Champ shows boys go first girls go after apparently that's to Do with incase any girls are in season it would distract them!

Open shows are mixed classes so I wouldn't take an I'm season bitch it's far too risky and unfair on the other handlers


----------



## Callie

It's the Golden Retriever Club of Scotland show and when putting in the class you want to enter the bitches and dogs are separate.


----------



## deb53

Sparkle said:


> Depends on the show! Champ shows boys go first girls go after apparently that's to Do with incase any girls are in season it would distract them!
> 
> Open shows are mixed classes so I wouldn't take an I'm season bitch it's far too risky and unfair on the other handlers


But Champ shows are over 3 days usually and the scent will still be on the ground the following day for the dogs in the ring.

Also you have to think of the dogs around. It is so unfair and all for a card if your lucky.

I think to take an in season bitch to a show is totally selfish and un-ethical.

There are plenty of shows all year round. And to just miss out on the ones while a bitch is in season is not too much to ask.

Also a bitches vulva will be enlarged and open and very suspectable to infection.


----------



## Sparkle

It depends on the show! If you go toyour breed champ show then it's only one day, boys in the morning girls in the afternoon I don't see an issue with that personally.


----------



## deb53

Sparkle said:


> It depends on the show! If you go toyour breed champ show then it's only one day, boys in the morning girls in the afternoon I don't see an issue with that personally.


Thats true. Breed shows are 1 day. But the dogs can smell a bitch in season and cause problems for handlers, let alone the stress to a dog that can smell her.

Just my opinion that it should not happen just for the sake of a card or rosette.

There are plenty of other shows to attend.


----------



## Snoringbear

Personally I wouldn't take a bitch who was spotting blood everywhere. I've taken them when they are a bit swollen etcat the start/end but I kept them outside in the car. I've also been been put down from 1st to 3rd because my bitch was in season. Also, I wouldn't take an in season bitch to a champ show where she will potentially be benched next to a male. You also get mixed classes at both Champ and Open shows. Unfortunately this is the downside to showing a bitch, unless you neuter her.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

As someone who has 2 intact males I hate when people take inseason bitches to shows. I travelled with someone once to a show who's bitch was in season but Blu was in a crate. He was exhuasted by the time we got to the show and he spent most the time there sniffing every dogs bum. 

Jack and Blu can get narky if they have been near bitches in season so you need to think of the problems it can cause for dog owners even once they get home.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Keep 'em at home and wait till it passes, it's unfair on the other dogs and some bitches can even react to other bitches in season, it's just not good and the smells can linger around for along time.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

I thought that dogs could smell bitches in season miles away. Unless the dogs and bitches are miles apart at the show, then a dog will smell the bitches wherever they are in the show, whether they are first in the ring or not. I just think it's unfair when there are hundreds of other shows to choose from.


----------



## Tollisty

It's often those that have never had an entire dog that will take their bitch to a show in season. They don't know what it does to a dogs brain! It can also make them more 'macho' which can cause problems between the dogs.
Also it's not very nice for the judge, if the bitch is dripping blood everywhere!


----------



## Spellweaver

In border collie club shows bitches and dogs are shown in separate rings, and I do know people who would take an in season bitch under those circumstances. I wouldn't, however. Even if we kept her in a separate cage in the car, the boys would be so exhausted by the time we got there that they woudn't be in a fit stage to show anyway. And if my boys are going to be that affected, so would all the other dogs there - it's just not fair. Much easier and much less hassle to leave her at home and just take the boys!


----------



## Guest

I took Milly just after her season (least I thought it was) got some real black looks and found myself explaining that she had just fisished her season - which some suggested she hadn't!
NOT something I would do again.
DT


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Tollisty said:


> It's often those that have never had an entire dog that will take their bitch to a show in season. They don't know what it does to a dogs brain! It can also make them more 'macho' which can cause problems between the dogs.
> Also it's not very nice for the judge, if the bitch is dripping blood everywhere!


Since Blu has been near them in season he's alot more 'they are mine'. Jack's dad is the same (Blu's half brother) so when I take them over the 2 of them are trying to take over and constantly hump eachother  Most the time Jack's dad backs down then Blu starts kicking out his back legs. Jack's mum goes insane thinking he's doing it to Jack :lol:

Was an inseason bitch at a companion show last year. Of course Blu's nose was on the ground the whole time round the ring.


----------



## canuckjill

I wouldn't take mine, I'd be too worried for all not just myself...


----------



## shazalhasa

For me it would depend on the bitch and where abouts on her season she was. As an example, I'd never take Coco to a show or even out on a walk when in season as she drips everywhere and doesn't bother cleaning herself that much so the scent would be very obvious. Tipsy on the other hand has very light seasons and keeps herself very clean, I have to check to see if she's losing. I took her to her first champ show on day 3 of her season and not one dog showed her any interest. She was kept by her bench at all times apart from when in the ring.

If it were an open show then no, most definately not.


----------



## dexter

My" big day" was spoilt by a bitch in full season at a champ show, my boy had won his first CC and BOB aged 12 months, off we go into the group ring only for the briard in front of us to be in full season. Couldn't do a damned thing with him.


----------



## Born to Boogie

Don't do it 
You say you're new to showing, so I presume you don't know many people and would like to make some lovely, Goldi folk friends. Do you want them to remember you as that nice new, person, eager to learn or that bl**dy woman (I am assuming you are female) who brought that in season bitch to her first show?
It never makes you popular, though it's not against the rules, and your Goldi girl won't thank you 
Linda


----------



## Guest

No.no.

Not something I would do. In october I was going to take Alaska along to a club show and she came into season I cancelled taking her and went with Kai to watch. There was one woman who had brought her 2 in season bitch's and the males were going mad. Its not fair on the entire males at the show as they act out which makes it more stressful for the owner.


----------



## Freyja

I would never ever take an in season bitch to a show. Its not fair on people showin dogs even at champ shows were whippets often have 2 rings anyway you are always risking your bitch being benched next to a dog there is also too much risk of her picking up some sort of infection.

A few weeks ago we went to a breed club limit show with Simba Amber and Angel. The people whose dogs were crate next to us had 3 crates full of whippets and a deer hound in a big crate. I wondered why Simba was getting very stressed even for him you could nearly see the weight coming of him. Then I saw a can of bitch spray ontop of one of the crates and realised why he was so stressed there was a bitch in one of them in full season.

Owen's breeder was judging so I couldn't enter him but with him it works the other way he starts showing of when he senses a bitch in season.


----------



## Tollisty

Ember started her first season at a show! She went in AVNSC which was first in the ring, but when we were about to go inside for AV classes I saw a tiny drop of blood on her leg  So she went back in the car!


----------



## kaisa624

I wouldn't. We were going to enter Holly in Southern Counties Toy Open last Sept, but she came into season so we had to drop out. It's unfair for the male dogs


----------



## Callie

Hi folks ,

Thanks for all the replies:thumbup:

I am going to fill in the forms to get her entered but if she is in season we will not go. That was my thinking all along but someone mentioned to me that it was fine to take them

I will just play it by ear and see what happens...if we get fine if not might just go without the dogs and get a feel for it and see what its like.


----------



## kaisa624

I got told by the Southern Counties show that we could take Holly in season, but would have to keep her in the car... however gave us a contact number if we decided not to come... mad!!


----------



## SmokeyRabbit

I wouldn't risk it get puppy spayed prior to showing or wait until after first season when you should be able to calculate dates of future seasons, a friend of mine got caught out last year entered her chichuaua in puppy class at her first ever open show and she came into season and organisers said not to attend as dog in season, so lost all her show entry fees and she never got them back as entered on line via fosse data some time in advance when dog still hadn't had her first season. Maybe there should be a refund policy if a pup comes into its first season or automatic entry into clubs/societies next show in the apporiate class for the dogs age, breed the following year. I was lucky in some ways our golden retriever had silent seasons so didn't affect her show appearances but unlucky in another as she died of pyometra last year at 11yrs 8 months, i have a 3 year old gsd cross male now.


----------



## Freyja

SmokeyRabbit said:


> I wouldn't risk it get puppy spayed prior to showing or wait until after first season when you should be able to calculate dates of future seasons, a friend of mine got caught out last year entered her chichuaua in puppy class at her first ever open show and she came into season and organisers said not to attend as dog in season, so lost all her show entry fees and she never got them back as entered on line via fosse data some time in advance when dog still hadn't had her first season. Maybe there should be a refund policy if a pup comes into its first season or automatic entry into clubs/societies next show in the apporiate class for the dogs age, breed the following year. I was lucky in some ways our golden retriever had silent seasons so didn't affect her show appearances but unlucky in another as she died of pyometra last year at 11yrs 8 months, i have a 3 year old gsd cross male now.


The only problem with that would be it is open to abuse. Someone could enter a coated breed at a show then said bitch throws its coat oh well we'll just ring up tell them the bitch is in season and ask for a refund. I have lost count of the amount of times I have lost entry money as bitches have come into season. I'm afraid it is one of the cons of showing bitches and why I rarely show older bitches unless their seasons have settled.


----------



## SmokeyRabbit

I understand what your saying about it being open to abuse but this was a 6 month old puppy at her first show so up to 12 months i still feel the organisers should offer some sort of compensation if your bitch comes on heat. My friend would love to enter more open/champ shows but due to the price of classes and public transport feels she can't,to my knowledge she has only entered oe open and one limit show since bitch turned 6 months.


----------



## Chloef

I think that's just one of the risks u have to accept with buying/keeping a bitch to show I've just lost 3 weekends worth of open show entries as my bitch came into season 4 weeks early and now I could be showing her and have her entered for nothing until UK Toy Dog which i entered just incase she was finished, i probably wouldnt take an in season bitch even to a champ show but thats just my preferance and i wouldnt want to upset my boy that i show, as far as i see in my breed people do and it seems acceptable when there are seperate classes, boys are so much easier! lol


----------

